

Martin Gardner's best mathematical puzzles - CarolineW
http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2014/oct/21/martin-gardner-mathematical-puzzles-birthday

======
cheald
My dad had two of Gardner's books. I loved puzzling over them as a kid -
enough that I bought my own copies for my kids to discover. I credit those
books with much of my interest in logic.

Gardner's puzzles always had a beautiful simplicity to them. The solutions are
sometimes fiendishly hard, but the problem is always accessible to the layman
- no great grasp of mathematics is needed, just the ability to think logically
and rigorously.

[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Logic-Puzzles-Dover-
Recre...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Logic-Puzzles-Dover-
Recreational/dp/0486281523/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Entertaining-Mathematical-Puzzles-
Mart...](http://www.amazon.com/Entertaining-Mathematical-Puzzles-Martin-
Gardner/dp/0486252116/)

------
mijoharas
Has anyone got an answer for 7? I think I have the rest of them, (whether I'm
correct or not obviously remains to be seen).

~~~
ubernostrum
#7 is somewhat famous, and there are plenty of articles available on it if you
google for the name of it.

~~~
mijoharas
Ahhhh... seems really obvious in retrospect. Thanks.

